# Looking to buy a 2014 maxima I have questions



## Share bakes (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a maxima sv sport and technology package at my local dealer. They want me to pay 32k even though a good buddy of mine who works in a dealership said I could negotiate down to about 26 27. Is that reasonable and is there any specs I should get like the bucket seats. Or xm radio. Or the dual moon roof. Please and thanks. I appreciate the help:laugh:


----------



## b3o5a7z (Feb 26, 2015)

*In the same boat...*

I am looking to get the same car and the price is 29K....this is coming fully loaded with the alloy rims in black and the car is pearl white...it has the nav, six cd changer and the XM radio.....


----------

